# Ewww... a tick burst while I was removing it



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It may be different in Lyme country but here we just pull it out with tweezers and keep an eye on it for infection. Selka had his first tick a couple weeks ago on his cheek.At first I thought it was a mole or a little cyst! DH took it off with tweezers and I put Neosporin on it.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky doesn't get them...but we do. Pulled one off my son last week. Never had one burst...that doesn't sound pleasent.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

we very, very, very seldom get any and remove them ourselves- once OBi had one near his eye & I had vet remove that


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

If you got the entire tick out (including the embedded head), Rookie should be OK with just a bit of antibiotic cream on the site.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

The real reason for my concern is because Lyme disease is very prevalent in this area.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> If you got the entire tick out (including the embedded head), Rookie should be OK with just a bit of antibiotic cream on the site.


See that's the problem... since the stupid thing exploded, I can't really tell if I got the embedded head. I took a look at the area and I don't THINK it's still in there, but it's red and swollen and kind of hard to tell.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

It BURST??! I thought they were nearly impossible to kill!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

And ewwwww once again. I was checking the area where I removed the tick and found ANOTHER tick. This one wasn't quite as engorged and I got the whole thing out. I put it in a plastic bag and I may pop into the vet's office tomorrow and have them take a look at it. Just to make sure it's not a deer tick.


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

boomer had one and only one on his neck. we removed it and it left a red bump there for almost a month. we did put neosporin on it and it cleared right up.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Make sure you wash YOUR hands well (ha, like you wouldn't), and hopefully you didn't have any open cuts present. 
Was it a deer tick? If the tick was infected and you handled it, you could easily have been exposed to whatever it was carrying


----------

